# 2000 2.7T A6 Aux water pump and cooling fans not running after shutoff



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

After I shut the car off engine temperature continues to rise due to the cooling fans and aux water pump not running like they should. The fans operate when the car is running and the aux pump is new...is there a fuse or relay I'm overlooking? Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Sigye (9 mo ago)

Hey .Spatula. I'm interested in the neuspeed power module, but don't have permissions to message you on that thread. Can you send me a PM?


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Temperature sensor in lower radiator hose blue sensor


----------

